# banoffee pie!!



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

300g oaty biscuits (hob nobs are good)
60g butter,melted
397g tin nestle carnation caramel
3 large bananas,sliced
350ml double cream
1 tbsp icing sugar
100g dark chocolate

1.heat the oven to 180c/fan 160c/gas 4. crush the biscuits in a food processor then add the melted butter and pulse to combine,press the mixture into a 24cm tart tin,with a removable base,in a even layer.transfer the tin to a baking sheet and cook for 10-12min,until lightly toasted and set. leave to cool then gently release from the tin and put on a serving plate.
2.spread the caramel over the biscuit base and chill for 1hr.arrange the banana slices over the toffee.whip the cream and sugar together to form soft peaks and spread over the bananas.melt the chocolate in a microwave or in a bowl set over,not in,a pan of simmering water.allow to cool slightly,before drizzling over the cream....."delicious"......


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Some of these ingredients are hard to find in the US.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's an Americanized version:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/banoffee-pie-recipe/index.html


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have made Paula Deen's recipe.It sounds like it would be bland or not yummy. I sh*t you not: IT IS FABULOUS. As in: I-wanna-throw-up-so-I-can-eat-some-more fabulous.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here's an Americanized version:
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/banoffee-pie-recipe/index.html


I've been making this for a while, what I do to make toffee is peel labels off the a can of sweetened condensed milk put it in a sauce pan and totally cover with water, boil for 2.5 hrs making sure cans stay covered with water. Chill in refrigerator for 30 mins. Voila toffee!!!


----------

